# Pictures of my fish and tanks.(14 pics)



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































































































May have already seen some of these in a diff post, i just posted them all. More to come, i just love to photograph the fish .


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots, love your snail!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

is the snail a cana or a brid? it's hard to tell by the shots, at least for me. Though based on the shell's edge I'd say cana


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

great tanks and pictures - you have a knack for both!


----------



## Matt201985 (Dec 27, 2005)

its a gold applesnail.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

wei hei! way cool angels, way cool tanks, way cool pictures!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

yeah you were right, common Pomacea bridgesii snail. I compared your snail's shell to a 3D model of Pomacea bridgesii and they matched, I'm still having trouble telling some apple snail species apart


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Hey hey! We have the same substrate! ha


----------

